# TRANSPORT: Atlanta to Tampa



## Haley (Jan 24, 2008)

I just got word that a bunny needs to be transported from Atlanta, GA to his new home in Tampa, FL. Hopefully this can be done this weekend (2/1 or 2/2).

He's going from a rescue in TN to his new mom in Clearwater, FL. 

Heres atentative (but flexible)route:

Transport Route- Atlanta, GA - Tampa, FL 


*Leg 1 - Atlanta, GA - Warner Robbins, GA
101mi - about 1 hour49 mins
8:00am - 9:50am
NEED*

*Leg 2 - Warner Robbins, GA - Ashburn, GA
75.5 mi - about 1 hour20 mins
10:05am - 11:25am
NEED*


*Leg 3 - Ashburn, GA - Valdosta, GA
70.1 mi - about 1 hour 10 mins
11:40am - 1:00pm
NEED*

*Leg 4 - Valdosta, GA - Alachua, FL
92.3 mi - about 1 hour 26 mins
1:15pm - 2:40pm
NEED*

*Leg 5 - Alachua, FL - Wildwood, FL
77.8 mi - about 1 hour 16 mins
2:55pm - 4:20pm
FILLED thank you Judy (can do either Leg 4 or 5)*

*Leg 6 - Wildwood, FL - Tampa, FL
77.3 mi - about 1 hour 19 mins
4:35pm - 5:10pm
NEED (adopter??)*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2008)

Haley:

If you can swing the route through Jacksonville, I could help out on this one. I could pick up the bunny in Jacksonville and meet the adopter in Orlando.


----------



## Haley (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for offering to help, Patti! 

I messaged everyone tonight so we'll wait and see if we hear anything. The route is definitely flexible so we'll see what turns up.

Oh and I invited the new adopter to join so hopefully she does!

Haley


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

We still need help in GA, anyone know anyone out that way?


----------



## Aina (Jan 28, 2008)

I may be able to help out with the Ashburn-Valdosta leg if I know what date it is on. I don't have a car so I would have to ask a parent to borrow one of theirs.


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2008)

That would be awesome if you could! Theyre trying again for this weekend. I you PM me your email address I can forward you the contact info of the lady who is organizing it.


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

I updated the list in the original post. They still really need help- this is critical for this bunny as he has nowhere to go (he was at a petstore who closed down).

We really need help in GA, does anyone have any family or friends who could help?


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok so this is pretty much resolved because Patti (slavetoabunny) is the most wonderful person in the whole wide world!

Patti is flying from Atlanta to Orlando next week and has offered to bring the bunny with her in cabinand then help get it to Clearwater where its new mom is waiting.

Keep us posted Patti= and again THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Let's all keep our paws crossed that this goes smoothly. I'm terrified that Delta will screw up and I'll be stuck in Atlanta with a bunny, especially after spending an hour on the phone last nightwith an agent in the India call center who obviously had never dealt with a pet in cabin reservation.

I'll be flying home with Timothy on Tuesday night, February 5th. He'll stay at my house until Thursday, when I'll take him to his new mom. The little guy will get to spend all day with me at my office on Thursday. I'll probably be too busy playing with him to get any work done!

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Haley (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Patti- maybe you should ask the lady dropping him off to hang around in the area for at least a half hour or so until he's checked in for sure. That way if something does happen (heaven forbid) she can take him back. 

Oh and Im pretty sure they have to be on one of those soft carriers so make sure the lady bringing her checks into that. 

I'll be praying it all goes well!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2008)

FYI - I just spoke to Delta again and the carrier can be hard or soft. I also reconfirmed that Timothy is booked on the flight. I'm paranoid about the fact that they don't send you anything in writing for a pet in cabin.

I just told the business associates that I'm traveling with about Timothy and they are very excited!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 31, 2008)

Patti, you are awesome! :great:

And don't forget the camera!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Since Timothy will be spending two nights at my house, I guarantee there will be lots of pics of him. I can't wait to meet him. I don't know what breed he is, but he's an adult and only 3 pounds.
*
naturestee wrote: *


> Patti, you are awesome! :great:
> 
> And don't forget the camera!


----------



## Haley (Feb 4, 2008)

Tomorrow is the big day! Keep us posted, Patti. I'll be praying it all works out ok!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 6, 2008)

Grrrr..........the transport fell through. The lady that was supposed to bring Timothy to Atlanta cancelled at the last minute. She said she had a stomach flu.

I'm just a tad ticked off about this. I really put a lot of work into getting Timothy on the flight and was going way out of my way to get the bunny to his new home in Tampa. I was even paying for his flight out of my own pocket. I had even set up his pen at my house and everything before I left.

Well, she's going to have to start from square one again.


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2008)

WHAT?!! Thats really crappy. Yeah, they can figure this out on their own. You'd think with everything you went through to arrange this and how accomodating you were being that she could at least get him to the airport..or find someone else to take him there. 

Did you have to end up paying the fee anyway? Im so sorry, Patti. This is really crappy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 6, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> WHAT?!! Thats really crappy. Yeah, they can figure this out on their own. You'd think with everything you went through to arrange this and how accomodating you were being that she could at least get him to the airport..or find someone else to take him there.
> 
> Did you have to end up paying the fee anyway? Im so sorry, Patti. This is really crappy.



No - fortunately it was not payable until check-in. I was able to call and cancel about 7 hours before the flight.

I did upgrade to first class so Timothy would be more comfortable, so I had a really nice flight home!


----------

